# Wieso gibt es heute keine Demos mehr von Spielen ?



## xjonas97 (10. August 2015)

Moin wie ihr im Titel seht frage ich mich wieso es keine Demos mehr gibt mit denen man sich eine Meinung über das Spiel bilden kann , dies find ich vorallem wichtig um die Performance zu testen.
Ich denke die Publisher machen keine Demos mehr das man sich keine Meinung bilden kann bzw. erst wenn an das Spiel gekauft um so mehr Geld zu verdienen total Kommerzieller schrott heutzutage...


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. August 2015)

Sarkastische Antwort:
Weil der potentielle Käufer daduch bemerken würde dass ein Spiel nichts taugt. 


Nüchtern betrachtet ist das aber gar keine so schlechte Frage. In Zeiten schnellen Internets fällt auch das Argument Dateigröße weg, man könnte Demos von Spielen einfach frei auf den eigenen Servern zum Download anbieten. Ein riesiger Mehraufwand sollte es auch nicht sein, von einem Spiel bei 20 Levels einfach die letzten 18 rauszuschneiden.

Ich kanns mir nur so erklären, dass die Gesellschaft sich eben so gewandelt hat, dass Demos nicht mehr der effiziente Werbungsweg sind. Heute wird geworben von klassischen Medien über Internetwerbung bis hin zu LetsPlays (kostenlose Werbung!) - offenbar haben die leute keine große Lust mehr sich den Aufwand zu machen eine Demo zu installieren und zu spielen... da tippen sie lieber den Spielenamen bei YT ein und das wars. Die Industrie passt sich dem eben an. 


Persönlich hätte ich auch gerne wieder Demos.
Man stelle sich eine Version vom Witcher 3 vor mit stark eingegrenztem Gebiet und den ersten 5 Quests. Wenn das nicht zum Kauf der Vollversion anregt was dann?

Die letzte Demo an die ich mich bewusst erinnere war "You dont know Jack" - absolut genial.
Denken&Reimen:
Die drückt schwer, herrje, die Gitta!

...Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter.


----------



## Cinnayum (10. August 2015)

Gibt es noch gelegentlich auf Steam.

Nahezu alle 2K-Spiele haben dort sehr anständige Demos.
So habe ich alle Civ Teile dort probieren können (100 Züge) bevor ich die dann gekauft habe.
Man spart sich danach sogar einen Teil des Downloads.

Es ist reine Publisher-Sache, ob man den Extra-Aufwand betreibt, eine Demo-Version zu erstellen oder nicht.
Manch einer rührt lieber mehr Werbetrommel als eine Demo zu machen.


----------



## doomdude (10. August 2015)

Das nennt man heute EarlyAccess^^

Umsonst testen ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. August 2015)

doomdude schrieb:


> Das nennt man heute EarlyAccess^^



Stimmt... so heißen heute die bezahlten Demos.

Ich wäre manchmal froh wenn mal ein Spiel erscheinen würde das nicht gefühlt noch early-access-Status hat (wie etwa der liebe Batman...).


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2015)

Sonst würde ja gar keiner mehr vorbestellen.


----------



## Euda (10. August 2015)

Da Werbeversprechen, überinszenierte Trailer sowie bezahlte/"gesponserte" Testimonials (Let's-Player und Reviewer) sich als werbewirksamer erwiesen haben, als der Kundschaft zu zeigen, wie schlecht/fehlerbehaftet/repetitiv/flach das Spiel tatsächlich ist, bevor das Geld 'in sicheren Händen' ist.


----------



## Veriquitas (10. August 2015)

Weil Demos zu Spielen nicht aussagekräftig genug sind.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. August 2015)

naja ich meine irgendwo in nem interview mit nem spiele entwikmckler gelesen zu folgendes gelesen zu wohlgemerkt nicht wörtlich sondern singemäs:
demos? wir machen keine demos mehr? dafür das 10 leute sich die demo downloaden und dan auch noch meckern das es zu wenig ist. ich meine es istveine demo, di einen kleinen teil des spiles präsentiren soll um erste einblicke zu haben... wen aber niemand diese möglichkit nutzt...wofür solten wir uns die mühe geben bzw das machen? das ist doch sinlos...


so in etwa sagte einer der chefs das... und er hatvrecht... demos nutzt kaum noch einer...obwohl es zu so manchen game nicht schlecht wäre...
obwol es mich aber auch nich stört wenn der trend mit open alphas und betas so weiterget...da bekomt man zwar nenn verbugten einblick...aber in der regel auch schonmal einen einblichk in welche richtung es später gehen wird


----------



## Veriquitas (11. August 2015)

Wie gesagt Demos können einen Positiven und einen Negativen Eindruck vermitteln aufgrund des gezeigten Spielinhalts. Demos sind nicht aussagekräftig, weil nur ein Teil des Spiels gezeigt wird und daran kann man nicht festmachen ob das Spiel einen gefällt. Es sei denn man ist Free 2 Play Spieler und man weiß ob man Geld reinbuttern will....


----------



## Noxxphox (11. August 2015)

naja an einer demo das fix zu machen fänd ich auch albern...interesnate spiele habe ich früher imer die demos gespielt...wens nix war paar monste nach release nochmal informiert...youtube videos zu angeschaut... reviews usw gelesen... wars dan imer nich nix für mich hab ichs nicht gekauft... wars dan was für mich hab ichs mir gekauft sobald es so um die 20-25€ teuer war...weil den vlerust kan man ja noch vertreten


----------



## Kinguin (11. August 2015)

Die Frage ist wie man so eine Demo gestalten soll - 1-2h Timelimit oder nur paar Missionen?
Aber wie viel Aussagekraft hat das denn?
Persönlich trauere ich Demos nicht nach,klar es ist eine nette Sache aber mittlerweile wird man was Spieleinformationen anbetrifft regelrecht zugemüllt.Da wird ja schon gut die Hälfte im vorab verraten,bei FC4 war das ja der Fall.
Und dazu kommen noch diverse Seiten,die oft einen guten Einblick durch Previews usw eingeben -das sollte reichen. ^^


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. August 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wie man so eine Demo gestalten soll - 1-2h Timelimit oder nur paar Missionen?
> Aber wie viel Aussagekraft hat das denn?
> Persönlich trauere ich Demos nicht nach,klar es ist eine nette Sache aber mittlerweile wird man was Spieleinformationen anbetrifft regelrecht zugemüllt.Da wird ja schon gut die Hälfte im vorab verraten,bei FC4 war das ja der Fall.
> Und dazu kommen noch diverse Seiten,die oft einen guten Einblick durch Previews usw eingeben -das sollte reichen. ^^



Man könnte es auch wie Nintendo machen (einige Wii U Spiele haben eine Demo) und die Anzahl an Spielestarts auf 10 limitieren und Later Game Content herausschneiden (damit keiner nur die Demo nimmt und diese durchspielt, später aber nicht die Vollversion kauft)

Bei Open World Spielen ist eine Demo naturgemäß schwieriger, ohne sehr früh auf Limitationen zu treffen. Hier könnte man eigentlich nur die Missionen herausschneiden und nur ein paar Beispielmissionen drinlassen, ohne dass es zu beschnitten daherkommt.

In beiden Fällen sollten die Cutscenes herausgeschnitten sein, wer mehr über die Story wissen möchte muss sich zur Vollversion gedulden.


----------



## Mi-chan666 (11. August 2015)

Naja, bei Steam kann man ja jetzt gekaufte Spiele, die nicht gefallen,  innerhalb von 2 Wochen wieder zurückgeben, sofern man unter 2 Stunden Spielzeit hat.  

Damit haben sich Demos doch eigentlich erledigt. Man kann ja ausprobieren und wieder zurückgeben. Habe ich selbst schon gemacht und es hat super funktioniert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. August 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Aber wie viel Aussagekraft hat das denn?





Veriquitas schrieb:


> Demos sind nicht aussagekräftig, weil nur ein  Teil des Spiels gezeigt wird und daran kann man nicht festmachen ob das  Spiel einen gefällt.



Eine Demo hat auf jeden Fall Welten mehr Aussagekraft als TV- und Internetwerbung, LetsPlays, Rendertrailer und den ganzen anderen Ad-Schrott mit dem man heutzutage zugemüllt wird. Denn daran kann man erst rechts nichts festmachen.


----------



## Kinguin (11. August 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Eine Demo hat auf jeden Fall Welten mehr Aussagekraft als TV- und Internetwerbung, LetsPlays, Rendertrailer und den ganzen anderen Ad-Schrott mit dem man heutzutage zugemüllt wird. Denn daran kann man erst rechts nichts festmachen.



LetsPlays und Gameplayvideos (Previews usw) kann man nichts festmachen - wieso denn das? 
Ich war zwar nie ein Fan von LetsPlayern,aber Reviews/Previews/Artikel dazu taugen alle mal um einen guten Eindruck zu bekommen.
Bei geschönten Trailern gebe ich dir recht,das ist halt meistens dazu da um die Kunden zum Vorbestellen zu bewegen.

Bei der Demo hatte ich auch schon paar mal den Fall,dass mir das Demo Level nicht so zugesagt hätte,aber mir das Spiel dann trotzdem geholt und es nicht bereut hatte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. August 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> LetsPlays und Gameplayvideos (Previews usw) kann man nichts festmachen - wieso denn das?



In Videos des herstellers kann er mir jeden Blödsinn hinhalten und behaupten es wäre aus dem Spiel (immer wenn wieder von "Grafikdowngrades" gejodelt wird ist das passiert), bei LetsPlays habe ich (persönlich, das mag bei andren anders sein) kein Gefühl vom Spiel was mir auch nichts bringt. Ich kenne zumeist die Einstellungen des Spielers nicht und kann durch das Video die Performance nicht einschätzen. Ich reagiere nicht im Geringsten auf das Spiel weil ich weiß es ist ein Video, ich muss nichts tun außer faul rumliegen. Einfach weil mich das generell nicht reizt hab ich da halt nicht das Gefühl dass mir sowas irgendnen brauchbaren Eindruck vom Spiel vermittelt.

Aber zugegeben, LPs sind immer noch Welten besser als der restliche Mist einfach weil sie "real" sind. Ich hatte die Preview von Witcher 3 beim Herrn gronkh durchgezappt und immerhin konnte ich sagen "wow, das Ding sieht gut aus"... obs Spaß macht sehe ich da aber nicht.


----------



## Guru4GPU (11. August 2015)

Es gibt da Open Betas, oft bekommt man Betas aber nur noch gegen den vollen Preis des Spiels, was den Sinn einer Demo aber nicht entspricht


----------



## Kinguin (11. August 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> In Videos des herstellers kann er mir jeden Blödsinn hinhalten und behaupten es wäre aus dem Spiel (immer wenn wieder von "Grafikdowngrades" gejodelt wird ist das passiert), bei LetsPlays habe ich (persönlich, das mag bei andren anders sein) kein Gefühl vom Spiel was mir auch nichts bringt. Ich kenne zumeist die Einstellungen des Spielers nicht und kann durch das Video die Performance nicht einschätzen. Ich reagiere nicht im Geringsten auf das Spiel weil ich weiß es ist ein Video, ich muss nichts tun außer faul rumliegen. Einfach weil mich das generell nicht reizt hab ich da halt nicht das Gefühl dass mir sowas irgendnen brauchbaren Eindruck vom Spiel vermittelt.
> Aber zugegeben, LPs sind immer noch Welten besser als der restliche Mist einfach weil sie "real" sind. Ich hatte die Preview von Witcher 3 beim Herrn gronkh durchgezappt und immerhin konnte ich sagen "wow, das Ding sieht gut aus"... obs Spaß macht sehe ich da aber nicht.



Also ich meinte sowas wie Testvideos von anderen Magazinen oder generell die Artikel dazu (mehrere ranziehen) - die reichen mir sehr oft aus.
Und da ich eine gewisse Spielerfahrung habe,kann ich  immer selber gut abwägen, ob es mir nun Spaß machen würde oder nicht.
Du hast zwar recht,man spielt selber zwar nicht ,aber mit einer einstündigen Demo kriege ich auch nicht oft das Gefühl,ob mir das Spiel zusagt.

LPs finde ich persönlich nicht so toll,meistens versuchen diese ja ihre Zuschauer zu unterhalten beim Durchspielen.
Ich möchte mich aber informieren,daher bräuchte es jemanden,der wirklich das Spiel durch hat und klip und klar sagt,was die Stärken/Schwächen des Spiel sind.
Muss aber sagen kenne mich mit Gronkh usw nicht aus,die sagten mir von ihrer Art auch nicht zu.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. August 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Eine Demo hat auf jeden Fall Welten mehr Aussagekraft als TV- und Internetwerbung, LetsPlays, Rendertrailer und den ganzen anderen Ad-Schrott mit dem man heutzutage zugemüllt wird. Denn daran kann man erst rechts nichts festmachen.



Ich kann anhand eines Trailers beurteilen ob ein Spiel gut ist oder nicht. Alles was gut ist und relevanz hat für ein Spiel wird natürlich im Trailer gezeigt. Wenn das im Trailer garnicht gezeigt wird, kann ich davon ausgehen das es  im Spiel nicht vorhanden ist und ich muss es mir nicht kaufen. Denn wenn jemand das Handwerk versteht wie man Spiele macht, wird er genau die Sachen worauf es ankommt im Trailer zeigen. Zb. wird Battlefront kein gutes Spiel, das ist Battlefield in Star Wars Verkleidung, wenn es ja so krass wäre hätten die davon was gezeigt, haben sie aber nicht. 

Bei Demos müssten alle Elemente die das Spiel zusammenhält vorhanden sein, was in vielen Spielen garnicht möglich ist. Man müsste praktisch eine neue Version nur für ne Demo entwerfen mit eigenen schlüssigen Verlauf. Das macht keiner ist viel zu teuer. Und dann würden einige Leute sagen "Hö, das Spiel wurde beschnitten".  So würde das dann aussehen, denn 90% wissen ja nichtmahl was eine Beta ist oder was Early Access bedeutet. Mit Trailern verratet man sich genauso wenn es darum geht. Nur die Kunden wissen nicht worauf diese achten müssen, das sind halt die Leute die sich Battlefield 4 gekauft haben und nachher gesagt haben es ist *******. Die Leute haben selber keine Ahnung....


----------



## DARPA (13. August 2015)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich kann anhand eines Trailers beurteilen ob ein Spiel gut ist oder nicht. Alles was gut ist und relevanz hat für ein Spiel wird natürlich im Trailer gezeigt.



Richtig, Trailer sind stark inszenierte Werbefilmchen, die nur das Positive vermitteln wollen. Nur lässt sich daraus selten das endgültige Gameplay und die Spielmechanik ableiten. Von Grafik- und Detailgrad fang ich erst gar nicht an.
Daher waren Demos immer gut, um das Spiel selbst zu erfahren.
Aber da heute eh fast alles über Steam vertrieben wird und man dadurch inzwischen 2h testen kann, ist es auch ok.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. August 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Richtig, Trailer sind stark inszenierte Werbefilmchen, die nur das Positive vermitteln wollen. Nur lässt sich daraus selten das endgültige Gameplay und die Spielmechanik ableiten. Von Grafik- und Detailgrad fang ich erst gar nicht an.
> Daher waren Demos immer gut, um das Spiel selbst zu erfahren.
> Aber da heute eh fast alles über Steam vertrieben wird und man dadurch inzwischen 2h testen kann, ist es auch ok.



Ja das mag in den meisten Fällen richtig sein aber wer Ahnung hat erkennt das halt sofort. Ich hatte in mein Leben ein Fehlkauf. Doch natürlich lässt sich das ableiten, 90% der Spiele die heutzutage rauskommen sind garnicht so kompliziert. Müssen sie auch nicht sein aber man muss halt die Stärken des Spiel in einem Trailer präsentieren. Das ist sehr oft nicht der Fall und dann kann man davon ausgehen das es Gefasel ist. Mit einer Demo könnte man die Leute nocht mehr hinters Licht führen als mit einem Trailer. Demos sind nicht repräsentativ für ein Spiel, hätte ich den Anfang von The Witcher 1 in einer Demo gespiel hätte ich mir das Spiel nie gekauft und es ist eines der Besten. 

In einer Demo erfährst du garnichts vom Spiel, das ist nen Schnipsel der dich höchstens anfixt in die Brieftasche zu greifen wenn die Entwickler es drauf ankommen lassen wollen. Wenn EA zb. ziemlich gut wäre darin Leute abzuziehen würde es von denen Demos geben. Die wissen aber nicht genau wie man den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zieht, deswegen machen die es noch nicht (die können es nur so halbherzig). Du kannst mit Demos noch mehr verfälschte Eindrücke erwecken als mit einem Trailer, der Kunde wird darauf noch mehr anspringen wenn die Absicht da ist.


----------



## DARPA (13. August 2015)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> In einer Demo erfährst du garnichts vom Spiel, das ist nen Schnipsel der dich höchstens anfixt in die Brieftasche zu greifen wenn die Entwickler es drauf ankommen lassen wollen. Wenn EA zb. ziemlich gut wäre darin Leute abzuziehen würde es von denen Demos geben. Die wissen aber nicht genau wie man den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zieht, deswegen machen die es noch nicht (die können es nur so halbherzig). Du kannst mit Demos noch mehr verfälschte Eindrücke erwecken als mit einem Trailer, der Kunde wird darauf noch mehr anspringen wenn die Absicht da ist.



Klar, es kommt immer darauf an, wie die Demo aufgebaut ist. Und wenn ein Publisher damit Schund treibt, kann es auch den Eindruck verfälschen.
Ich kenn es halt noch von früher, als bei den Zeitschriften noch CDs mit ganzen Sammlungen von Demos dabei waren. Da konnte man vieles testen und der Zustand hat weitestgehend dem finalen Produkt entsprochen. 

Aber eigentlich muss man da auch nicht weiter drüber dikutieren. Das kommt eh nicht mehr wieder.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. August 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Klar, es kommt immer darauf an, wie die Demo aufgebaut ist. Und wenn ein Publisher damit Schund treibt, kann es auch den Eindruck verfälschen.
> Ich kenn es halt noch von früher, als bei den Zeitschriften noch CDs mit ganzen Sammlungen von Demos dabei waren. Da konnte man vieles testen und der Zustand hat weitestgehend dem finalen Produkt entsprochen.
> 
> Aber eigentlich muss man da auch nicht weiter drüber dikutieren. Das kommt eh nicht mehr wieder.



Eben es kommt nicht wieder weil man Demos nicht so aufbauen kann, das einem das Spielgefühl vermittelt so wie es früher war. Heutzutage werden Spiele von fast 1000 Leute erzeugt, das ist ne andere Nummer.


----------



## hardwaerevreag (14. August 2015)

Wenn man ne Demo will, dann kann man sich ja auch oft in sekundenschnelle das Spiel mal demo besorgen. Diese Möglichkeit wird so schnell nicht verloren gehen.


----------



## Icedaft (14. August 2015)

Es gibt durchaus noch Demos. Auf der Gamescom wurden DVDs mit Final Fantasy 15 verteilt (begrenzt auf 2Wochen oder Level 20).


----------



## facehugger (14. August 2015)

Demos, gabs das mal, really Die Zahl der Vorbesteller würde drastisch zurückgehn, wenn man vor allem die großen/gehypten Titel heutzutage auf Herz und Nieren (ähem Gameplay/Grafik/Athmo etc...) antesten könnte. Und das ist schlicht nicht gewollt, wäre denkbar zu schlecht für die gierigen Geldsäcke der großen Publisher.

Dann lieber geschönte Filmchen präsentieren, die graue Masse wirds schon schlucken und sich wieder blenden lassen (Vorbestellboni). Wenn das Kind dann in den Brunnen gefallen ist, gibts ja zum Glück den gigabytegroßen DayOne-Patch. Und den DayTwo-Patch und... Was wollt ihr denn überhaupt, schließlich hat aktuell jeder ne rasend schnelle Internet-Flat. Du etwa nicht? Dann gehörste eh nicht zur Zielgruppe

Wenn das heiß erwartete Game dann immer noch nicht "rund" läuft, müssen es halt die Treiber von Nvidia/AMD richten. Was, immer noch nicht zufrieden Nuja, der erste große Shitstorm ist dann mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit schon lange vorbei. Und die Kohle im Sack der Publisher, Mission erfüllt.

Hey, CoD Black Ops 3 kommt. Könnt ihr getrost kaufen, es wird sicher vom Start weg einfach großartig. Und wenn ihr vorbestellt, dann erhaltet ihr. Ach naja, ihr wisst schon. BoniBoniBoni

Gruß


----------



## bofferbrauer (14. August 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus noch Demos. Auf der Gamescom wurden DVDs mit Final Fantasy 15 verteilt (begrenzt auf 2Wochen oder Level 20).



Viele Indie- oder Kickstarter Titel haben auch Demos. Von AAA sind Demos selten geworden, aber eine Demo lässt sich eben (leider) nicht so vermarkten wie ein Trailer. Zudem kann man bei einer Demo auh die Schwächen eines Titels erkennen, welche bei einem Trailer bewusst nicht gezeigt werden.


----------



## Teutonnen (14. August 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich kanns mir nur so erklären, dass die Gesellschaft sich eben so gewandelt hat, dass Demos nicht mehr der effiziente Werbungsweg sind. Heute wird geworben von klassischen Medien über Internetwerbung bis hin zu LetsPlays (kostenlose Werbung!) - offenbar haben die leute keine große Lust mehr sich den Aufwand zu machen eine Demo zu installieren und zu spielen... da tippen sie lieber den Spielenamen bei YT ein und das wars. Die Industrie passt sich dem eben an.




Das Problem sehe ich eher bei der Hype-Kampagne. So eine Demo muss verdammt gut sein, damit sie dem mediengenerierten Hype "gerecht" wird - und das muss sie, ansonsten zerstörst du mit der Demo den Hype eher, als dass du ihn anfachst und verlierst entsprechend Releasekäufer zusätzlich zum Mehraufwand.


----------



## Veriquitas (15. August 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Demos, gabs das mal, really Die Zahl der Vorbesteller würde drastisch zurückgehn, wenn man vor allem die großen/gehypten Titel heutzutage auf Herz und Nieren (ähem Gameplay/Grafik/Athmo etc...) antesten könnte. Und das ist schlicht nicht gewollt, wäre denkbar zu schlecht für die gierigen Geldsäcke der großen Publisher.



Richtig ist nicht verwerflich da Demos nicht aussagekräftig genug sind, du spüllst dein Geld auch nicht die Toilette runter, also tu mal nicht so.


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. August 2015)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Richtig ist nicht verwerflich da Demos nicht aussagekräftig genug sind, du spüllst dein Geld auch nicht die Toilette runter, also tu mal nicht so.



Aussagekräftiger als ein Trailer sind sie allemal. Und auch LP können einem kein Spielgefühl vermitteln, das muss man schon selbst antesten; und das geht eben halt nur über eine Demo oder eine Beta.


----------



## facehugger (17. August 2015)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Richtig ist nicht verwerflich da Demos nicht aussagekräftig genug sind, du spüllst dein Geld auch nicht die Toilette runter, also tu mal nicht so.


Schlecht geschlafen, oder was * Ich* kauf nunmal nicht gern die Katze im Sack. Und meinungsbildender als ein hübsches Renderfilmchen is ne spielbare Demo allemal...

Gruß


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (23. April 2017)

Ich stamme aus einer Spielezeit, da wurde der PC-Nutzer förmlich mit Demos zugebombt. Überall waren Demos, auf jeder Heft-CD, später dann überall im Internet. Heute? Du willst eine Demo? Geh schei.., Moruk - schaust Du Lets Play von irgendso einem Olek und dann kaufst Du. 
NEIN DANKE, ich will die Demo-Spiele gerne selbstspielen - und keine Early-Access Gakke. DEMO-SPIELE, dann kauf ich es evtl auch, aber nur evtl - denn viele Spiele sind es nicht wert gekauft zu werden.

..aber scheinbar sieht es sonst fast keiner mehr so


----------



## DaXXes (23. April 2017)

lustige_Fehlerquelle schrieb:


> Ich stamme aus einer Spielezeit, da wurde der PC-Nutzer förmlich mit Demos zugebombt. Überall waren Demos, auf jeder Heft-CD, später dann überall im Internet. Heute? Du willst eine Demo? Geh schei.., Moruk - schaust Du Lets Play von irgendso einem Olek und dann kaufst Du.
> NEIN DANKE, ich will die Demo-Spiele gerne selbstspielen - und keine Early-Access Gakke. DEMO-SPIELE, dann kauf ich es evtl auch, aber nur evtl - denn viele Spiele sind es nicht wert gekauft zu werden.
> 
> ..aber scheinbar sieht es sonst fast keiner mehr so



Immerhin, eine Ausnahme dazu fällt mir aus jüngerer Zeit ein:
Square Enix hat bei »Life is strange« das erste Level gratis zur Verfügung gestellt; für die anderen musste man dann bezahlen (was ich übrigens gerne gemacht habe für ein Spiel, das ganz ohne Ballerei jede Menge Spannung aufbauen kann  )


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (4. Mai 2017)

Super ist das in doppelter Hinsicht, ich steh ja auf gewaltarme Spiele, die einen eher anderen Wert haben, als "frags - humiliation - finish him"..
Und wenn dann auch noch ein Level oder ein Abschnitt frei spielbar ist - sehr gut. 
Damals war ich weit mehr ein Shooter-Fan, schon allein der Grafikpracht wegen und ich kann mich erinnern, damals war Shareware auch bei PC-Spielen keine Ausnahme. Sogar gang und gebe war das. Ich erinner mich an die Shareware zum ersten Teil von Blood (dem 3D-Shooter von Monolith). Die gesamte Erste Episode (inkl aller Level) war spielbar (gleiches damals bei Duke Nukem und ähnlich aber etwas geringfügiger bei ROTT - Rise of the Triad). Nicht alle Waffen waren anwählbar, nicht alles konnte getan werden, aber -UND DARUM GING ES- man konnte sich vorstellen, wie das Spiel so abläuft und bei gefallen war es ein leichtes dem Drang nachzugehen und zu kaufen.

Meine Spielepräferenzen haben sich gewandelt - Shooter sind für mich kein Thema mehr, Rennspiele, Simulationen (hin und wieder) und alles, was irgendwie anders ist, das sind meine Interessen im Spielebereich - was aber gleich blieb: Ich will Demos, dann wird entschieden und dann evtl gekauft. Sicherlich, die heutige "Nextgeneration" kennt das gar nicht mehr. Demos? Ja, diese langweiligen Testversionen von meist drittklassigen Titeln (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel). Da wird lieber ein Video von Gronkh oder sonst einem Lets-Player angesehen - des muss reichen.. Das tut es für sämtliche Youngsters. 
Ich muss mir meine Zeit gut einteilen, und bevor ich mir ein Video stundenlang ansehe oder ganze Lets-Play-Videotagebücher, spiel ich lieber eine Stunde selbst, weiß dann, ob mir das Spiel zusagt oder nicht. Schon steht die Entscheidung. Werd ich mir kaufen, hat einen gewissen Mehrwert und zahlt sich für mich aus, oder: Nein, danke, lieber auf etwas besseres warten.

Traurig, dass Demos nicht mehr aktuell sind.. Umso besser, wenn die ein oder andere Firma eine hochwertige Demoversion von einem guten Spieletitel rauswirft.


----------



## masterX244 (12. Mai 2017)

lustige_Fehlerquelle schrieb:


> Super ist das in doppelter Hinsicht, ich steh ja auf gewaltarme Spiele, die einen eher anderen Wert haben, als "frags - humiliation - finish him"..
> Und wenn dann auch noch ein Level oder ein Abschnitt frei spielbar ist - sehr gut.
> Damals war ich weit mehr ein Shooter-Fan, schon allein der Grafikpracht wegen und ich kann mich erinnern, damals war Shareware auch bei PC-Spielen keine Ausnahme. Sogar gang und gebe war das. Ich erinner mich an die Shareware zum ersten Teil von Blood (dem 3D-Shooter von Monolith). Die gesamte Erste Episode (inkl aller Level) war spielbar (gleiches damals bei Duke Nukem und ähnlich aber etwas geringfügiger bei ROTT - Rise of the Triad). Nicht alle Waffen waren anwählbar, nicht alles konnte getan werden, aber -UND DARUM GING ES- man konnte sich vorstellen, wie das Spiel so abläuft und bei gefallen war es ein leichtes dem Drang nachzugehen und zu kaufen.
> 
> ...



^ spiderweb software (kleinerer RPG-Entwickler). Von denen gibts noch Demos.. (hab die neueren Spiele blind gekauft da ich von einem denen ihrer ersten SPiele auf ner Demo-CD zwei erwischt hatte und angefixt war. (die CD hab ich immer noch herumliegen ))


----------



## taks (12. Mai 2017)

Minecraft gabs als einfache Online-Variante auch zum testen.


----------



## masterX244 (12. Mai 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Minecraft gabs als einfache Online-Variante auch zum testen.



Und hat seit einigen versionen auch einen "Demo"-Modus,  festgelegter World-Seed und 90 Minuten Spielzeit, kann aber beliebig oft wiederholt werden durch Welt löschen und komplett neu anfangen


----------



## Supes (25. Mai 2017)

Ich habe früher zwar auch viele Demos gezockt, die auf die CDs von Spielemagazinen gepresst waren, aber so wirklich vermisse ich sie heute nicht. Früher war das halt ganz cool, weil nicht genug Geld da war, um viele Vollpreistitel zu kaufen und man so immer mal wieder was anderes anzocken konnte. Neben den vielen Trash-Games, die auch auf den CDs waren. Gut, ein paar Perlen waren da auch dabei. Die einzige Demo, an die ich mich heute noch so richtig erinnere, war die von Far Cry. Aber die hat mich auch total geflasht, alleine in Sachen Grafik. Außerdem konnte man sich in dem für mich damals riesigen Areal frei bewegen. Startete auf einem kleinen Boot vor der tropischen Insel (glaube Level 1 der Vollversion) und dauerte, bis man in einen Bunker gehen musste. Da ließ sich die Tür dann einfach nicht öffnen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Heute habe ich schon das Gefühl, dass ich mich durch Tests/Testvideos und LPs auch so gut über ein Spiel informieren kann, dass ich dann weiß, ob es für mich taugt. Auch wenn man bei LPs natürlich ein bisschen vorsichtig sein muss, weil manche Games beim Zugucken durch die Art der LetsPlayer interessanter wirken kann, als es dann ist, wenn man es selbst zockt.


----------

